# Books on the Havanese?



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't find the thread that mentioned a book on the Havanese. Does anyone know the name or where I can obtain a copy? thanks


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

A great book is Havanese by Diane Klumb & Joanne Baldwin. You can get it thru Amazon.com. THey are both highly regarded in the hav circle. THey are breeders & Joanne is a DVM. They are also on the HCA board etc...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats the book i read 100 times before i got my pups. Amazon's link is
Amazon.com: the Havanese: Books: Diane Klumb,Joanne Baldwin


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you, I checked out her website and SURPRISE, her "Charley" and my Smarty are somewhat related. Smarty's mom is from Hungary with her grandsire being "A Maiden Effort' s Ungaro". It really is a small world. I'm ordering her book today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you want the book with color photos, you can get it at Lulu.com. I believe the one sold at Amazon.com only has black & white photos.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another good book is The Joyous Havanese by Kathryn Braund. You can buy it on Amazon.com ,but here's a link to the actual book itself.

http://joyoushavanese.com/joyhav.html


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly. I forgot about that. I remember now searching & i did want color photos & had to get it thru Lulu. It was a while back!!! Sorry to forget to mention that Sandi!
Its twice the price but worth it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you all so much.......I ordered the one on amazon.com a little while ago. May get the colored one later. I almost bought the Joyous Havanese, but controlled myself. Sometimes I but several books at a time and never read them all, this way I will look forward to my next book. 

We just had a bath, and boy, does her head look fluffy! Twice it's normal size. I'm having a groomer help me trim her paws today, she has no traction with so much hair between her pads.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Her book will also tell you how to trim the paws too!! Thats where i learned it from. I cant say i do the BEST job, but it does save me money. Now if i could just do the nails..........:whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

As this is my first long haired breed, I can use all the help I can get. Do you know any breeders in Georgia?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I just got both my dogs 4 months ago from a great breeder near Lexington S.C. I could email you privately if you would like her contact info.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have found five Havanese books:

"The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund
"The Havanese": by Diane Kumb with Joanne Baldwin DVM
(mentioned already in this thread)

Plus:
"Havanese" by Dorothy Goodale 
"Bichon Havanese" by Zoila Portunondo Guerra
"Havanese - A Compete Pet Owner's Manual" by Nikki Riggsbee

They all have great information. I got them all on Amazon.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> I have found five Havanese books:
> 
> "The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund
> "The Havanese": by Diane Kumb with Joanne Baldwin DVM
> ...


i agree i have all of them. great bookseace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This isn't a book about Havanese, but it's the first book I bought before we even had Ricky home and it really helped me understand the psychology and language of dogs... "Idiot's Guide to Positive Training for Dogs", by Pamela Dennison. I highly recommend it. It's easy to read, entertaining and very informative. It's easy to refer to when starting to train your puppy too. 

Another great one for training pups is, "Puppy School", by Gwen Bailey. I love it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Shannon, The S.C. line is only an hour or two from us. I was really in hopes of finding a local club with some Hav members, they do not have to be breeders as I am going to wait a while for another puppy. 

Do any of you live near Fresno, I'm going to see my daughter in June and would love to see some of you? Smarty will probably be coming with me.


----------

